# Help with Maiden Mare in Foal



## Joie (Dec 30, 2011)

What does her udder look like?


----------



## caligirlsrfun (Dec 7, 2012)

*udders*

udders aren't bagged up they are droopy and have clear kind of milky color not yellowish liquid that comes out of them. Not as sticky as before but still a little salty if you taste it.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

She looks a wee way away - It doesn't seem as if the muscles around her tail have relaxed and her vulva certainly hasn't.
The mares often lie down in the late stages of pregnancy and can even look (& sound) as though they are about to foal immediatly. This is simply because of the weight the foal is putting on her internals ;-)
good luck with the foaling


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

As a maiden she may have forgotten to read the manual, and won't show any signs, but she doesn't look very close to me at all. Her vulva have not lengthened appreciabely, and though I can't see inside very well it still looks pink rather than deep pink to raspberry red. She looks like she has control of her tail and isn't at all sunken at the tail head. She also looks round still at the bottom of her belly and she's still rounded out to the sides rather than V'd down at the belly and almost flat sided again. 

If you get a water testing kit or a foal prediction kit will help you out quite a bit. Predict-A-Foal

I like the Predict A Foal kits, I have had good accuracy with them.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Any updates on her?


----------



## caligirlsrfun (Dec 7, 2012)

MsBHavin said:


> Any updates on her?


No foal as of yet day before yesterday she was laying down with some stuff dripping out of her vulva
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

... was there a pic of her vulva posted, and it got removed?? that's hilarious!!

Anyway, she doesn't look to me to be tooooooo close... but best of luck with the foaling when it happens


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CattieD (Nov 6, 2012)

do you have any idea who the baby daddy is??


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Where do you live? She doesnt look too close in those pictures. I have a mare that I know was bred in April and she looks pretty big right now. 
She is a very easy keeper and was a little plump when bred.
Good luck.
Get a foal kit and then relax mares usually have not problem foaling. Just keep checking on her.
ast year I purchased a mare that was in foal and did not knwo when she was due. Jesus, Miquel, and I all rotated checking on her through out the night FOR A MONTH.
Im not going to milk any mare and then taste it. Most of them here will kick the daylights out of you for trying that during the last stages of pregnancy. the grumpy heifers. Shalom


----------

